#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Гелуг - школа нравственности, добродетели

## Еше Нинбо

Истоки Гэлуг
Непосредственным источником вдохновения для традиции Гэлуг стала традиция тибетского буддизма Кадампа, основоположником которой является индийский учитель Атиша.

История буддизма изобилует выдающимися наставниками, одним из величайших из которых по праву считается Цонкапа. Сочетая в себе совершенство йогической реализации с несравненной учёностью, он решительным образом реформировал буддизм у себя на родине, чем не только спас его от деградации, но и сохранил для будущих поколений последователей Будды во всём мире. Он вошёл в историю не только благодаря своим духовным и интеллектуальным достижениям, но и благодаря необычайной доброте к тибетскому народу.

Традиция гласит, что в одной из своих предыдущих жизней Чжэ Цонгкхапа, будучи маленьким мальчиком, поднёс Будде Шакьямуни хрустальные чётки и взамен получил от него раковину. Обратясь к своему ученику Ананде, Будда предрёк, что мальчик переродится в Тибете и сыграет ключевую роль в возрождении его Учения — Дхармы. Будда добавил, что при посвящении мальчик получит имя Сумати Кирти, то есть, по-тибетски, Лобзанг Драгпа.

Цонкапа, которого в Тибете почтительно называют Чжэ Ринпочхэ («Досточтимый и Драгоценный»), никогда не похвалялся личными духовными свершениями, и о глубине его медитативного опыта свидетельствовали лишь его случайные оговорки. Однако он не скрывал своих близких отношений с Буддой Манджушри, от которого напрямую получал наставления и которого мог видеть так же отчётливо, как и любого обычного человека. Кьябчже Пабонгка Ринпочхэ, выдающийся учитель нашего времени, называл Ламу Цонгкхапу «Царём Дхармы трёх миров»; так же его почитали и другие тибетские мастера прошлого и настоящего. В литературе школы Гэлуг имя Цонгкхапы обычно предваряется титулом «Всеведущий Наставник».

 Рождение Гэлуг
Одной из главных целей письменных трудов, учений и практики Чжэ Цонгкхапы было очищение тибетского буддизма. Его очень беспокоили нарушения монашеской дисциплины, которые к тому времени стали обычным явлением в монастырях Тибета, неверные толкования Дхармы, а также деградация тантрической практики. В особенности он критиковал распространившиеся среди тибетских тантриков сексуальные практики, что, по его мнению, было несовместимо с высокими монашескими идеалами, о которых учил Будда.

Частично преобразования, задуманные Цонкапой, были направлены на создание новой традиции, которая, подобно её основателю, уделяла бы большое внимание строгому следованию правил Винайи, всестороннему изучению буддийской философии и тантрической практике, соответствующей монашеским обетам. Название основанной им школы — Гэлуг — в переводе означает «Добродетель» и в полной мере отражает намерения родоначальника этой системы.

Особенности традиции Гэлуг
В традиции Гэлуг особое внимание уделяется нравственности, монашеская дисциплина рассматривается как идеальная основа для религиозного образования и практики.

Вследствие этого подавляющее большинство гэлугпинских лам — монахи, а наставник-мирянин в этой традиции — большая редкость.

Кроме того, в традиции считается, что серьёзная философская подготовка является необходимой предпосылкой для эффективной медитации, а, следовательно, как Тантра, так и Сутра подвергаются всестороннему анализу в ходе философских диспутов.

Как правило, учебный план в программе монастырского образования охватывает пять главных дисциплин: свод сутр о совершенстве мудрости (Праджняпарамита), философию Срединного Пути (Мадхъямака), теорию познания (прамана), феноменологию (Абхидхарма) и монашескую дисциплину (Винайя). Эти предметы подлежат тщательному изучению с помощью диалектического метода, с использованием индийских текстов, а также индийских и тибетских комментариев к ним. При этом в каждом монастыре чаще всего используются свои учебные пособия. Обучение занимает от 15 до 20 лет. По завершении этого курса монаху присваивается учёная степень гэшэ (доктора буддийской философии), одного из трёх уровней: дорампа, цогрампа или лхарампа, из которых наивысшей считается последняя.

Впоследствии по своему желанию гэшэ может поступить в один из тантрических колледжей и таким образом завершить своё формальное обучение, или вернуться в свой монастырь в качестве преподавателя, либо поселиться в уединении для интенсивных занятий медитацией.

Монах, завершивший обучение и удостоенный степени гэшэ, считается полностью квалифицированным и авторитетным духовным мастером, достойным преданности и уважения последователей.

Учёные Гэлуг
Школа Гэлуг породила целую плеяду выдающихся религиозных лидеров, людей, воплотивших в себе провозглашённые Джэ Цонгкхапой идеалы учёности и медитативной практики. Среди них был великий учёный Джамьянг Шедпа (1648—1721), автор наиболее влиятельных в Гэлугпе философских комментариев, и его воплощение Кёнчог Джигме Вангпо (1728—1791), известный такими трудами, как «Драгоценная гирлянда учений» и работа об уровнях Бодхисаттв и пяти буддийских путях под названием «Изложение Уровней и Путей, Прекрасное украшение Трёх Колесниц».

Среди других значимых для традиции фигур — Джангья Ролпэ Дордже (1717—1786), написавший фундаментальный труд «Изложение философских учений»; Нгагванг Пэлден (род. 1797), перу которого принадлежит авторитетный комментарий на «Обширное изложение учений» Джамьян Шедпы; а также известный учёный Пабонгка Ринпоче (1878—1941).

Монастыри Гэлуг
Цонгкхапа учредил ежегодный религиозный фестиваль, который с тех пор проводится в начале тибетского Нового года (Лосар). Большой молитвенный фестиваль, или Мёнлам Ченмо, и по сей день отмечается в Тибете и тибетских общинах в других странах и является одним из основных религиозных праздников года.

После празднования первого Монлама несколько учеников Цонгкхапы, заботясь о здоровье своего наставника, попросили его сократить количество путешествий. В то время ему было пятьдесят два года. Они предложили построить для него монастырь, и он согласился. Цонкапа обратился с молитвами к образу Будды Шакьямуни относительно места для строительства монастыря и получил указание построить его возле Лхасы, в местечке Дрокри. Монастырь получил название Ганден (Тибетский перевод санскритского «Тушита») — легендарная обитель Будды Майтрейи. Цонгкхапа прибыл на место будущего монастыря с одним из своих учеников — Гэндюндрубом (1391—1474), который посмертно был признан первым Далай-Ламой. Гэндюндруб поручил двум другим ученикам руководить строительством, и основные здания монастыря были возведены за год. Официально монастырь открылся в 1409 году.

Позже Ганден, который был поделён на два колледжа — Шарце и Жангце, превратился в огромный монастырский комплекс, в котором проходило обучение до четырёх тысяч монахов.

Затем в 1416 году Чжамьянг Чойчжэ Траши Пелден основал монастырь Дрепунг. Было время, когда в нём имелось семь отделений, но позже они слились и образовали четыре: Лосэлинг, Гоманг, Дэянг и Нгагпа. В наши дни существуют лишь два: Дрепунг Лосэлинг и Дрепунг Гоманг.

Другой духовный последователь Цонгкхапы Джамчен Чёдже Шакья Йеше основал монастырь Сэра в 1419 году. Сера первоначально состоял из пяти колледжей, которые впоследствии объединились в два — Сэра-Чжэ и Сэра-Мэ.

Гьялва Гендун Друп, Первый Далай-лама, в свою очередь, стал основателем монастыря Ташилунпо в Шигацзэ в 1447 году. Позже этот монастырь стал резиденцией Панчхэн-Лам, которые являются вторыми по значимости духовными иерархами Гэлуг.

Нижний тантрический колледж Гьюдме был учреждён Дже Шерабом Сангье в 1440 году, а Верхний тантрический колледж Гьюдте основал Гьючен Кунга Дондуп в 1474 году.

В расположенных в окрестностях Лхасы монастырях Ганден, Дрепунг и Сэра в период их расцвета обучалось более пяти тысяч монахов в каждом. При этом, по меньшей мере, по пятьсот человек получали духовное образование в тантрических колледжах. В эти учебные заведения стекались юноши из всех трёх-четырёх провинций Тибета, чтобы получить в них монашеское образование и заняться духовной практикой.

В 1577 году на месте рождения Цонкапы в тибетской провинции Амдо (ныне провинция Цинхай, КНР) был основан монастырь Кумбум, а полтора века спустя монастырь Лабранг (ныне на территории провинции Ганьсу). Лабранг, где находятся шесть буддистских институтов, и по сей день играет важную роль как образовательный центр Гэлуг.

Ганден, Дрепунг и Сэра стали тремя главными монастырями школы Гэлуг и на протяжении столетий служили оплотом всей линии преемственности традиции Цонгкхапы. В 1959 году в монастыри вторглись китайские войска, а Ганден был практически полностью разбомблен. Однако традиция Гэлуг продолжает динамично развиваться даже после репрессий времён Культурной Революции. Основные монастыри — Сэра, Дрепунг Лосэлинг, Дрепунг Гоманг, Ганден и Ташилунпо, — а также тантрический колледж Гьюдмэд, были восстановлены в Индии, в различных тибетских поселениях в Карнатаке. Тантрический колледж Гьюдте вновь открылся в Бомдиле, штат Аруначал Прадеш. С начала 80-ых годов на территории Китая также наблюдается активное возрождение тибетских буддийских традиций. Многие монастыри и храмы были восстановлены, переданы религиозным общинам и сейчас вновь ведут активную деятельность.

Традиция Гэлуг сегодня
Традиция философского и медитативного образования, основанная Цонгкхапой, продолжает своё развитие и в наши дни — в гэлугпинских монастырях, вновь открытых тибетскими беженцами в Индии, в центрах тибетского буддизма по всему миру, а также и в самом Тибете. В России буддизм школы Гэлуг получил распространение ещё несколько столетий назад в Бурятии, Калмыкии и Туве, и сегодня возрождается — во многом благодаря неустанным трудам тибетских учителей.

По материалам из Википедии - свободной энциклопедии.

----------

Joy (14.09.2013), Svarog (21.12.2010), Дина Скатова (21.12.2010), Доржик (22.12.2010), Юндрун Топден (21.12.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Мне, например, было полезно. Прочитал, потом залез на Википедию и почитал про остальные школы Тибетского буддизма, узнал много нового.

----------

Еше Нинбо (21.12.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне, например, было полезно. Прочитал, потом залез на Википедию и почитал про остальные школы Тибетского буддизма, узнал много нового.


Осталось теперь посмотреть в основные тексты и комментарии других школ, чтобы узнать намного больше нового.

----------

Legba (22.12.2010), Yeshe_Damo (21.12.2010), Аким Иваныч (21.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.12.2010), Иван Денисов (21.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Осталось теперь посмотреть в основные тексты и комментарии других школ, чтобы узнать намного больше нового.


Обязательно. Я еще начинающий.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.12.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

История гелуг в Библиотеке Берзина (внизу страницы раздел "гелуг").

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.12.2010)

----------

